# الأمر قد زال



## CZAREK

Hi guys,


I am a bit confused about  this part of sentence الأمر قد زال .

The whole sentence  and my translation.

ظننا ان الأمر قد زال=We thought that the matter\affair had been removed(fade away).

Salaam.
Czarek


----------



## psxws

What about it confuses you? Your translation seems correct. Is it the use of قد ? Remember زال is in the past, and so قد used with الماضي is used sort of as an intensifier. Or is there something else?


----------



## xebonyx

Actually, since we're dealing with مبني للمجهول, it would follow a Damma, kasra pattern. We don't know who removed it, but someone did. So the initial alif changes to a "yaa'", making it أزيل (from ازال - "to make something go away"). 

Also, I'm not sure "removed" is the best verb to use in this case. If you mean: taken care of so that it wasn't an issue anymore, I'd use عولج

But let's wait for more responses.


----------



## psxws

xebonyx said:


> Actually, since we're dealing with مبني للمجهول,.



Is it really المجهول? Doesn't زال mean to disappear or to go away? So therefore it would be an active verb with the subject being الأمر


----------



## CZAREK

xebonyx said:


> Actually, since we're dealing with مبني للمجهول, it would follow a Damma, kasra pattern. We don't know who removed it, but someone did. So the initial alif changes to a "yaa'", making it أزيل (from ازال - "to make something go away").
> 
> Also, I'm not sure "removed" is the best verb to use in this case. If you mean: taken care of so that it wasn't an issue anymore, I'd use عولج
> 
> But let's wait for more responses.



It was taken from the book(story that I am actually reading)
so  there is no need to change anything here I guess.


----------



## xebonyx

I see now. I thought you were asking for an Arabic translation. It was the English that confused me a bit. I'd say "We thought that the matter had died down."


----------



## Masjeen

CZAREK said:


> The whole sentence  and my translation.
> 
> ظننا ان الأمر قد زال=We thought that the matter\affair had been removed(fade away).



Excellent..


----------



## xebonyx

Sorry, but there's nothing natural sounding about a "matter being  removed". That sounds like it's a tangible thing, or something like  scientific matter, which isn't this word. This word means "situation". Furthermore, "fade away" is doesn't agree with the appropriate tense here.

Unfortunately  I can't think of a less idiomatic way of saying the phrase other than  what I came up with. There are some others, but they're also idiomatic. Maybe someone else has another or better  suggestion.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Why don't you translate it as "we thought that the matter is gone" or "we though that the matter disappeared". You don't need to be very literal in translating زال; basically what it means is that "it used to be, but is no more" so translate it using any word you feel comfortable with.


----------



## CZAREK

Thank you so much guys,all is clear now and I guess Mahaodeh translation is very correct.


----------



## ayed

The matter/affair is not settled down by itself.There must be a doer
_someone settled down that matter._
_The matter has been settled down or/gone as aforesaid.._


----------



## xebonyx

Exactly, it can't be translated literally. Died down, gone away, etc. are all idiomatic and you can't use "removed" here.


----------



## إسكندراني

In English it's un-natural to say 'the matter vanished' (which is the literal translation), though in common speech one could say 'it went away'. We need a non-literal translation here; 'we thought that the matter had been resolved'.


----------



## cherine

I like Xebonyx' translation "died down".
Iskandarany's translation is also good.

What about: "We thought that the issue was settled."?


----------



## إسكندراني

Since the translation is non-literal anyway, any such expression is fine in my opinion. 'The issue was settled' is good.


----------



## CZAREK

Really thank you so much guys, for sure everything is clear now.


----------

